# Dubai in new DoctorWho series?



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice to see they also included my favourite Torch tower in there too!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

good to see marina diamonds in there too


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Syriana had some of the best views of Dubai's powerlines ever!!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

In other news... the new doctor is a joke, and dresses like one too.

Last season's one was much better; leather jacket and all!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Syriana was a very good movie, and it showed to what limits corporate american is willing to go to save its own ass, which very close to reality ( very similar to what we have seen today )

the syriana story ( about replacing one prince for the other, isnt that similar to something that happen in the gulf a few years back, some country with lots of natural gas )


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

krazy this was the worst joke ever on SSC :bash:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

It was pretty bad....

...but worse than juiced?

..thats just insulting flow!


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ i agree..that was a bad joke krazy

however at least we know what the BAA will look like if it was ever to get a facelift in the future


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> krazy this was the worst joke ever on SSC :bash:


How dare you refer the diamonds as a joke!


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ i dont think hes refering the diamonds. he called your little antics as a joke


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Well it made me laugh


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Well the episode was just on (well, 5 hours ago). Was an ok episode, I suppose. Hope the rest of the series is better though.

Anyhow, the BAA building and the building infront of it are used as the hostpital which the whole episode is set inside of, although you only get brief glimpses at the outside in the opening sequences, but nevermind.

I'm also sure I recognise that section of coast as well. Being as most of it is filmed in South Wales I suppose I should.
One thing that always makes me giggle in it is how they've done Cardiff up to look like London in much of the series. Also seeing part of Penarth (town I live closest too and HATE) blown up in the last series was a pleasent experience .


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

the building is on new earth [the old one went redundant when the sun went supernova]

in the city of new new new new new new new new new new new new new new new new york.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

A big well done to emirates today, who have finaly reported the story 23 days later.

good one guys!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we are just faster and better.

SSC rocks.

and u are into bob dylan now nick?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Have been for a while.

But it astounds me that a paper would print something..... so late!


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)

syriana kicked ass


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

smussuw said:


> Not burj Al Arab
> 
> not relevent really but I wanted to ask if anyone say Syriana sp?
> 
> My friend say that it has the usual hollywood propaganda of rich arabs abused females bla bla bla


dude, it might have "propaganda", but its an amazing movie. Infact, its "propaganda", in your terms, about the corrupted big oil, including the corruption of US politicians, CIA, Sheikhs...bunch of things going on in that movie.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Well i really like Doctor Who so looking forward to new shows even if its not Dubai


----------

